# John Deere 1943 B Radiator



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tau44, I can get you the radiator. I talked to my buddy at the Deere parts counter and he gave me part # AB3599R for the radiator core. Evidently only the cores are available and you will more than likely have to take the old radiator to a radiator shop and have the core brazed to the old tanks. He is getting me a price for a core. Now, if you don't have a radiator at all..........different story. I can suggest checking with West Kentucky Tractor Parts, 270-462-2191, ask for Robyn Crook. They may be able to help you or at least point you to someone who may have them. 

These guys should be able to help you as well. I've never dealt with them but they have a really KOOL web page!:thumbsup: 

B Series Cooling System Part Break Down 

B Tractor Parts Catalog 

Home Page


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyhow, hope the above post gets you off in the right direction. I will post & PM the info. Ricky gets back to me with on the cost of a radiator core.


----------

